# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  máy tính nghe nhạc bị rè

## inoviss

các bạn cho mình hỏi máy tính mình tự nhiên nghe nhạc, xem phim, xem tv trực tuyến,.....hay bất kỳ chương trình có âm thanh đều bị rè, thậm chí tiếng bị kéo nhựa dài không nghe được ra chữ gì luôn. mà mình quan sát thấy hình như rê chuột cũng hơi bị chậm nữa, hông biết do mấy trang web nặng quá máy chạy không nổi nên rè hay do máy bị gì nữa. mình đã thử nhiều trang web khác nhau nhưng vẫn bị rè và có fần hơi chậm chạp khi rê chuột.....nhưng mới mấy ngày trước nó chỉ bị như thế ở trang mp3.zing thôi, còn bên nhaccuatui, youtube hay xem tv trực tuyến vẫn bình thường mà nay nó bị ở tất cả mấy trang đó luôn. mình kiểm tra thấy dung lượng ổ c và ổ d còn trống nhiều mà không hiểu sao máy lại chậm vậy nữa. hic.....hic.
bạn nào biết chỉ rõ giúp mình với nha.

hình lúc đầu nó bảo lổi như sau :

----------


## cansaoviet

> các bạn cho mình hỏi máy tính mình tự nhiên nghe nhạc, xem phim, xem tv trực tuyến,.....hay bất kỳ chương trình có âm thanh đều bị rè, thậm chí tiếng bị kéo nhựa dài không nghe được ra chữ gì luôn. mà mình quan sát thấy hình như rê chuột cũng hơi bị chậm nữa, hông biết do mấy trang web nặng quá máy chạy không nổi nên rè hay do máy bị gì nữa. mình đã thử nhiều trang web khác nhau nhưng vẫn bị rè và có fần hơi chậm chạp khi rê chuột.....nhưng mới mấy ngày trước nó chỉ bị như thế ở trang mp3.zing thôi, còn bên nhaccuatui, youtube hay xem tv trực tuyến vẫn bình thường mà nay nó bị ở tất cả mấy trang đó luôn. mình kiểm tra thấy dung lượng ổ c và ổ d còn trống nhiều mà không hiểu sao máy lại chậm vậy nữa. hic.....hic.
> bạn nào biết chỉ rõ giúp mình với nha.
> 
> hình lúc đầu nó bảo lổi như sau :


thường thì kiểm tra lại loa , dây nối , đầu cắm, card audio
nếu những cái đó ổn thì kiểm tra lại drive audio ổn luôn
thì error còn lại do máy đơ, máy đơ thì có nhiều nguyên nhân nhưng chung quy thì có thể do virus error os
cách nhanh nhất tìm bản ghost lại là hết bài

----------


## abusayyart

máy mình đã ổn rồi, gì bị nhiễm con virus nhưng dù gì thì cũng cảm ơn bạn. thank!

----------

